
The CEO of pogo stick-sharing startup Cangoroo insists his company isn’t a hoax - ourmandave
https://thenextweb.com/tech/2019/05/22/the-ceo-of-pogo-stick-sharing-startup-cangaroo-insists-his-company-isnt-a-hoax/
======
imglorp
Pretty elaborate if it is a hoax. More like a longshot in the "last mile"
space.

It rents for $18/hr and a good adult stick is about $100-200. If this was
smart last mile method, why doesn't everyone have one, carry onto the subway,
and hang on a pogo rack at your destination, next to the umbrellas?

Also there's no insurance ("in the unlikely event" yada yada) event though
this is not a universal skill and you really are likely to fall while you're
learning how to pogo. Watch some youtubes.

I hope this "takes off", but...

------
ChrisGranger
It looks like it might be a lot more physically strenuous than walking, and in
that case, I can jog for free.

